# Radentscheid Koblenz



## 7SidedCube (9. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

nach sehr langer Zeit als passiver Mitleser habe ich nun doch einen Anlass, mich hier anzumelden ;-)

Ich weiss, dass es mittelmäßig gern gesehen ist, direkt im ersten Post Werbung für etwas zu machen, aber ich bitte darum, mir das bei diesem Anlass nachzusehen. Sonst ziehe ich diesen Post natürlich zurück!

Und zwar geht es darum, dass vor einer Woche der Radentscheid Koblenz gestartet wurde (https://www.radentscheid-koblenz.de/). Alle Locals sollten ja die ziemlich miese Fahrradweg-Situation in Koblenz kennen, wenn sie nicht gerade mit dem Auto direkt in den Stadtwald fahren . Um genau daran etwas zu ändern wurde unter dem Titel Radentscheid ein Bürgerbegehren gestartet, mit dem der Stadtrat aufgefordert werden soll, endlich die Lage für den Radverkehr zu verbessern. Wenn wir es schaffen, Unterschriften von 5% der Koblenzer Wahlberechtigten vorzulegen muss sich der Stadtrad mit den Forderungen befassen; lehnt er sie ab kommt es zu einem verbindlichen Bürgerentscheid, bei dem genau diese Fragen allen Wahlberechtigten gestellt werden und das Abstimmungsergebnis dann rechtsverbindlich für die Stadt ist.

Mich persönlich betrifft die Situation quasi immer auf dem Weg zu den Hometrails, und viele andere Biker standen dem Thema genauso positiv gegenüber. Darum würde ich euch bitten: Wenn ihr in Koblenz wohnt, unterschreibt das Bürgerbegehren, und teilt die Info mit euren Bekannten! Ich denke, wir Mountainbiker können auch sehr von sichereren Wegen im Alltag und zu den Trails profitieren ?

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz!

P.S.: Hier der Vollständigkeit halber noch die Forderungen, die zur Abstimmung stehen (https://radentscheid-koblenz.de/ziele/, die mobile Webseite ist noch im Aufbau...):

*Ziel 1  –  Sicheres, durchgängiges Radnetz schaffen*

Koblenz erhält in den nächsten 7 Jahren ein sicheres, durchgängiges Netz an Fahrradstraßen und Radwegen. Innerhalb von 2 Jahren werden [mind.] je zwei Ost/West- und Nord/Süd-Verbindungen geschaffen, die auch an Knotenpunkten unterbrechungsfrei geführt sind. Alle Schulen und Krankenhäuser sind angebunden sowie alle Stadtteile und größeren Betriebe. Alle Maßnahmen des Verkehrsentwicklungsplanes zur Radinfrastruktur werden beschleunigt und bis 2027 abgeschlossen.


*Ziel 2  –  Sofortmaßnahmen ergreifen*

Bis Ende 2022: Alle schadhaften Rad- und Fußwege werden in einem Sofortprogramm saniert. Sie werden repariert, befestigt, verbreitert, ggf. abgesenkt, markiert, vernetzt und neu ausgeschildert. (Beispiele: Beatusstraße, Horchheimer Brücke). Mindestens 10 Einbahnstraßen werden für Radverkehr in beide Richtungen geöffnet. In der gesamten Innenstadt gilt Tempo 30, wo dies rechtlich zulässig ist (Vorbild Mainz). An notwendigen Überführungen werden die Geländer radsicher erhöht (Beispiel: Überführung Moselring). In beiden Jahren werden je fünf „Pop-up“-Radstraßen auf wichtigen Verbindungsstraßen eingerichtet und möglichst beibehalten (Beispiele: Moselweißer und Mainzer Straße]. Gehwege und Fahrradspuren werden, wo sie nebeneinander verlaufen, sichtbar und getrennt markiert (Beispiel: Rheinanlagen).


*Ziel 3  –  Neue Rad- und Fußwege durchgängig und einheitlich ausbauen*

Geh- und Radwege werden baulich voneinander getrennt und deutlich markiert. Das Zuparken von Wegen muss erschwert und konsequent geahndet werden. Jährlich entstehen 15 km neue sichere, breite Radrouten als Radwege entlang von Hauptstraßen, als Fahrradstraßen und in Nebenstraßen, weiterhin 5 km als Fahrradstraße. Durch Umwidmung bestehender Straßen zu Fahrradstraßen ist keine Flächenversiegelung erforderlich. Auch Gehwege sind ausreichend breit zu bauen und jederzeit frei von Autos zu halten.


*Ziel 4  – Ampelkreuzungen und Einmündungen sicherer gestalten *

Jährlich werden mindestens 3 Kreuzungen umgebaut, wobei der Radverkehr eigene Ampeln und getrennte Wartezonen im vorgelagerten Sichtbereich des KFZ-Verkehrs erhält. Radwege dürfen nicht vor Kreuzungen, Straßeneinmündungen oder Kreisverkehren in den allgemeinen Verkehr einmünden, sondern werden vom KFZ-Verkehr baulich getrennt geführt.



*Ziel 5  –  Geschützte Fahrradabstellplätze einrichten *

Insgesamt werden 1000 Bügel-Abstellplätze geschaffen. Dazu sollen keine Flächen neu versiegelt, sondern ggf. Autoparkplätze umgewidmet werden. Zusätzlich werden an Bahnhöfen und Umsteigestationen des ÖPNV Fahrradboxen aufgestellt, an den Bahnhöfen mindestens 100 Stück. Die Stadt unternimmt konkrete Schritte, um bis Ende 2022 ein Fahrradparkhaus mit Serviceangeboten und teilweise überdachten Stellplätzen im nahen Umfeld des Hauptbahnhofes zu schaffen (ein Förderprogramm der Deutschen Bahn existiert bereits).


*Ziel 6  –  Zeitgemäße Fahrradinfrastruktur schaffen und erhalten*

Bei sämtlichen Baumaßnahmen wird der Rad- und Fußverkehr von Anfang an in der Planung berücksichtigt. Allen Verkehrsarten wird ein gleichberechtigter Anteil am öffentlichen Raum zugestanden. Bei der Verkehrsentwicklungsplanung erhält der Rad-/Fuß-/ÖPN-Verkehr Priorität. Als unterstützende Maßnahmen werden grüne Wellen für Radverkehr mit 15 km/h eingerichtet, kommunale Leih- und Lastenräder angeboten, Flächen für das Abstellen von Autos eindeutig markiert, zusätzliche E-Ladepunkte aufgebaut und die Höhenstadtteile durch Fahrradtransportmöglichkeiten angebunden.


*Ziel 7  –  Maßnahmen unverzüglich und transparent umsetzen*

Ein schriftlicher Bericht über den Umsetzungsstand der Ziele und städtischen Akquise von Rad-Verkehrsfördermitteln wird jährlich veröffentlicht und in Bürgerforen und Gremien diskutiert. Die Stadt Koblenz fördert das Radfahren im Alltag und in der Freizeit durch eine intensive Bürger*innenbeteiligung bei neuen Maßnahmen, durch eine gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sowie das eigene Nutzer-Beispiel. Es wird eine Online-Meldeseite eingerichtet, in der man in eine Karte Radwege-Probleme eintragen kann. Von Verwaltungsseite wird dazu eine Stellungnahme eingetragen mit Zeitpunkt der geplanten oder bereits erfolgten Abhilfe.


----------



## roberthry (11. September 2020)

Klasse - Danke für die Nachricht. 
Da werde ich mitmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7SidedCube (14. September 2020)

Noch ein Nachtrag: Wenn ihr mit möglichst geringem Aufwand unterschreiben wollt, kommt einfach zu einem der Termine auf der Liste (wird aktuell gehalten): https://radentscheid-koblenz.de/termine/ 

Also beispielsweise heute grob zwischen 18:10 und 18:45 auf dem Zentralplatz


----------



## roberthry (9. Oktober 2020)

Ich hoffe sehr, dass der Koblenzer Radentscheid Wirkung zeigt.  

Hier dürft ihr auch gerne unterschreiben
*Kinder aufs Rad - für ein lebenswertes Koblenz*

...und nicht vergessen: Bitte bewertet die Fahrradstadt Koblenz im aktuellen *ADFC-Fahrradklima-Test*
Bin gespannt ob Koblenz seinen 38. Platz (von 41 Städten im Vergleich) mit der Schulnote 4,6 in der *Gesamtbewertung von 2018 *verteidigt.


----------

